# Talbot County club seeking members



## gdaagent (Apr 24, 2008)

Talbot County QDM club in Woodland seeking at 6 to 7 members.
$430 per year. 685 acres. Pines thinned last year. Bigger food plots to be planted this year. Hardwood bottoms with creeks. Bucks killed every year. Two buck, two doe limit.
PM if interested.

Nice camp, but no power or water.

Guest policy is $20.00($10.00 for half) per day with two visit limit per guest.

Stands are first come, first serve with respect for others stands.

Not a lot of hunting pressure from other hunters.

Call Dwayne Dunn @ 404-414-5968


----------



## Blue Iron (Apr 24, 2008)

Where exactly is the club?  How many hardwood bottoms/acres?


----------



## gdaagent (Apr 24, 2008)

The club is down behind Chapmans Deer Processing in Woodland. You can get to it off of 36 from Waverly Hall or down Hawkins Rd. where it meets Dixon. It's about a mile down the dirt road before it starts.

8-10 hardwood creek bottoms. (That I can count, right now)


----------



## Blue Iron (Apr 24, 2008)

How far west of Woodland down 36?  Would you be interested in selling me a coon hunting only membership?


----------



## gdaagent (Apr 25, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## gdaagent (Apr 26, 2008)

ttt


----------



## bowcatmyers (Apr 28, 2008)

how many members total?


----------



## gdaagent (Apr 29, 2008)

22 members pay. A dozen may hunt. One of those clubs where people pay and never show up. Maybe 10 hunters on opening weekend last year.


----------



## huckabuck19 (Apr 30, 2008)

what size bucks are being killed every year....what do they score?


----------



## gdaagent (May 1, 2008)

A couple of 8pts. and a couple of 7 pts. last year. One 7pt. was 4.5 years old with a 19.5 inch outside spread.

The year before, I think it was two 8pts. That was a down year. Last year there were more seen and missed and more does shot. It's getting better every year.

We don't score them.


----------



## carl fountain (May 1, 2008)

are there still openings??i'm handicapped but can still get around slowly.somedays worse than others and mobility somewhat limited.hunted down that way last season,was very upset with that land(off hwy 80 @ county rd #,above po biddy going toward town).didn't see a deer on that property all yr.neither did anyone else to my knowledge,i hunted alot during bow,and gun.
please e-mail me any further info if available.i have just recently moved and have new provider so e-mail address has changed.
e-mail me @ the following (mrclean1956@charter.net)or can be reached @ (770)405-8304.
thank you!


----------



## budde (May 2, 2008)

I am one of those hunters you talk about.  My son and I hunt maybe 2 weeks out of the seaon, thanksgiving, christmas, newyears and maybe a couple of days when he is out of school.  Is he classified as a guest.  I have access to a lodge in Maulk which is close I am interested.  I have access to a tractor and I love to scout.
Bud


----------



## TimR1981 (May 3, 2008)

*lease*

GIve me a call at 407 908 6160


----------



## gdaagent (May 4, 2008)

budde said:


> I am one of those hunters you talk about.  My son and I hunt maybe 2 weeks out of the seaon, thanksgiving, christmas, newyears and maybe a couple of days when he is out of school.  Is he classified as a guest.  I have access to a lodge in Maulk which is close I am interested.  I have access to a tractor and I love to scout.
> Bud




Call Dwayne Dunn @ 404-414-5966


----------



## darrylkeith (May 5, 2008)

my name is darryl jenkins very interestedin your club please call me at (706) 587-8136 anytime after 5:00 pm thank you


----------



## gdaagent (May 7, 2008)

I plan on being at the lease Sunday morning to show it. I know it's Mothers Day, but it may be the best day that I can show it. If interested call me at 706-570-3896  Rob.


----------



## gdaagent (May 9, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## gdaagent (May 12, 2008)

Will be showing lease Tuesday evening around 6:00 pm


----------



## gdaagent (May 14, 2008)

We are looking for about 3-4 more.


----------



## gdaagent (May 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## olcowman (Jun 14, 2008)

Are you guys full up yet?


----------



## bigfatboy (Jun 16, 2008)

there are still openings, this is a good club for the money, you wont find a talbot co. lease this cheap. this will be my second year and i think i've met maybe 8 people in the club. like they said previous lot of members but only a few hunters.


----------



## bigfatboy (Jun 17, 2008)

ttt


----------



## gdaagent (Jun 17, 2008)

olcowman said:


> Are you guys full up yet?




Nope. Need a few more. Will be showing this evening after 5:00 pm


----------



## bigfatboy (Jun 17, 2008)

ttt


----------



## gdaagent (Jun 18, 2008)

Got another last night. Need a few more. Scheduled to be at lease on Sunday morning to show it again.

Don't wait till it's too late!


----------



## bigfatboy (Jun 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## gdaagent (Jun 18, 2008)

Sorry. Had wrong phone number for Dwayne Dunn, club prez.

404-414-5968


----------



## gonzo (Jun 18, 2008)

the phone #is wrong my #is 404-414-5968  DWAYNE DUNN


----------



## bigfatboy (Jun 20, 2008)

ttt


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jun 20, 2008)

bump


----------



## bigfatboy (Jun 21, 2008)

ttt


----------



## gdaagent (Jun 23, 2008)

Two more yesterday. Call Dwayne Dunn @ 404-414-5968 to see if there is anything left.


----------



## bigfatboy (Jun 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## gonzo (Jun 27, 2008)

ttt


----------



## bigfatboy (Jun 28, 2008)

ttt


----------



## gonzo (Jun 30, 2008)

Bump


----------



## gonzo (Jul 3, 2008)

ttt


----------



## bigfatboy (Jul 3, 2008)

gonzo,
how many more we need?


----------



## gonzo (Jul 3, 2008)

one maybe two


----------



## gdaagent (Jul 7, 2008)

Don't wait too late!


----------



## gonzo (Jul 10, 2008)

ttt


----------

